# 71 455 starter wiring



## 70droptopgoat (Apr 3, 2010)

Trying to get my starter wired properly on my 71 project that has sat for years. It looks like they added 2 wires maybe for a bad key switch at 1 time. There was a yellow/tan wire(lights with key on) hanging there loose, and a purple wire maybe from the original harness that was on the driver side small pin. My books are vague. Anyone have a diagram or can tell me if Im in the right direction? I think I may need the 2 wires still for the starter button. Just trying to see how it runs at the moment. Thanx!


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

OK, so there are normally two wires running to the starter in addition to your battery cable. One is a heavier gage red wire that connects with the battery cable. The other is a purple wire. There are two smaller posts on the starter solenoid - one has a R and the other is marked S. The purple wire needs to connect to the S terminal. The yellow/tan wire would not normally be there. You should track it down cause it could be powering your ejection seat of something important like that.  Just kidding. Matt


----------



## 70droptopgoat (Apr 3, 2010)

On this starter for some reason the small studs aren't labeled, I used the drivers or outside stud, in 1 illustration I found this was the 
"s" stud.


----------

